# se tenir à carreau



## cyaxares_died

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer cette phrase? "Tenez-vous à carreau !"


----------



## Oh là là

se tenir à carerau = observer le calme?


----------



## Maître Capello

Presque, mais pas tout à fait… Selon le TLFi:


> Être sur ses gardes; rester sur la réserve, se tenir coi.


----------



## Ploupinet

Quand je l'utilise/entends, c'est toujours dans le cas de "soyez sages !" en ce qui me concerne


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je l'ai aussi beaucoup entendue comme Ploup' ! 
Mais rester coi, c'est bien rester tranquille et silencieux, donc en classe, c'est être bien sage comme une image et ne pas parler (ce n'est donc pas incompatible avec la définition du TLFi).


----------



## itka

"Tranquille, silencieux" oui, mais surtout faisant très attention à ne pas faire d'erreur ou de sottise...
Je me demande ce que sont ces "carreaux" auxquels on nous recommande si souvent de se tenir...Qui connaît l'origine de cette expression ?


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> ...Qui connaît l'origine de cette expression ?


Copie du dictionnaire analogique. Citation de la rubrique cartes à jouer :
Le proverbe : _Qui se garde à carreau n’est jamais capot_ – Par ext. Se garder à carreau, se tenir à carreau : être sur ses gardes. _Exemples cités de Gide et Mauriac_

_Information redondante avec la référence citée par_* Maître Capello *_qui est plus explicite et plus complète._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah oui ! Les cartes bien sûr... Merci Corsicum. Et moi qui imaginais depuis toujours des petites cases (les carreaux) dans lesquelles il fallait rentrer et ne plus bouger !


----------



## Xence

Complément d'info, où l'arbalète a son mot à dire...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Xence said:


> Complément d'info, où l'arbalète a son mot à dire...


Aha, le carreau est la flèche de l'arbalète qui nous tient en joue. C'est pas bête du tout ça ! (pour une puce...)


----------



## itka

Merci pour ce dernier lien Xence ! En effet les cartes, ça semble un peu insuffisant... mais d'autre part, la menace de l'arbalète n'est attestée nulle part... Encore une expression où l'on ne peut faire que des hypothèses...


----------



## Xence

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Aha, le carreau est la flèche de l'arbalète qui nous tient en joue


 
Euh... attention, si tu veux te tenir à carreau, il vaut mieux avoir la flèche de ton côté. Autrement tu es bonne pour Lachaise !  


Itka,

Il y a aussi l'hypothèse de la chambre, citée dans Littré


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Xence said:


> Euh... attention, si tu veux te tenir à carreau, il vaut mieux avoir la flèche de ton côté. Autrement tu es bonne pour Lachaise !  [...]


Euh... ben justement. Si je suis tenue en joue par le carreau d'une arbalète, je risque pas de moufter ! Je me tiens à carreau. Non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Euh... ben justement. Si je suis tenue en joue par le carreau d'une arbalète, je risque pas de moufter ! Je me tiens à carreau. Non ?


Je pense comme Xence : dans ce cas, ce serait plutôt *lui* (celui que te tient en joue) qui te tiendrait à carreau et pas *toi* qui te tiendrais toi-même (à carreau)…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ben pensez ce que vous voulez, mais n'excluez pas mon hypothèse ! 
(en plus, le lien de Xence la cite aussi...)


----------



## itka

Encore un lien très sympa, Xence ! (Quelle verve, les forumeurs de là-bas !)
J'aime bien l'hypothèse "carrée" "carreau" = "chambre" 
C'est celle qui me semble la plus plausible, si vous êtes sûr que l'expression n'est pas plus ancienne que le début du XXe.


----------



## Alexisse

Au sens courant, pour des enfants par exemple, cela signifie "se tenir tranquille"


----------

